# Binos



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Can you use any magnification Binos in 3D in the OAA?

The book says the following...


11.9 Cameras and Rangefinders
11.9.1 [FCA Similar] Camera or range-finding devices are not allowed on any of the
shooting ranges regardless of use. Handheld binoculars are allowed. All
binoculars must bear the manufacturer’s original markings showing their
maximum power. [FITA has removed this restriction in its 3D classes for 2007]
11.9.2 In consideration of time, no shooter may glass the target from the shooting stake
after taking his or her shot. Shooters may glass the target prior to shooting, but are
reminded of the time restriction for their shot. A shooter found in violation of this
rule may have five points deducted from his or her score.




I don't see any thing and just wanted confirmation.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

I was under the impression that the Max was 8.5.

Cheers,


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

Claude thats for the FCA not the OAA
Jason I do believe there is no bino rule in the
OAA's

Brian


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

Brian is correct. There is no power restriction at OAA events. The FCA is 8.5 time max.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

The FCA bino rule drives me bonkers. It makes little sense and if what they say works, wth are we spending good money on range finders for hunting when a good set of binos with marks will accomplish the same thing?

As it is right now, I have to own 2 pair of binos - 1 set for hunting 1 set for 3D. So much for trying to make this sport more affordable for the masses.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Isn't the FCA trying to follow the IBO rules when it comes to 3D and Binos?


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks Brian and Captin T!


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

When the whole bino thing came up many used higher powers than the 8X set down by the IBO, when I asked why the mag restriction they said that it could be used as a rangefinder to which I said that a lower power can be much more accurate when using them as a rangefinder because it takes more rotation to fine the off focus range. The OAA decided then to abandon the bino issue as we say that there wasn't really one at all, we just made sure that there wasn't any blatant marks on the focus wheel

just one of the OAA differs from the FCA/Fita things


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm going to duct tape two spotting scopes together and strap them to my head then!!!!!

Should be able to see really well if I don't throw up from motion sickness!


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

no problem JDoupe - Manfrotto has just the monopod for you!


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

russ said:


> no problem JDoupe - Manfrotto has just the monopod for you!


Can't use that. The binos must be handheld. So guess you can't use Bino straps as well


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

silly rules. Lot's of people use the bow limb to support the bino's too. Wonder what the ruling is for that? I have scratch my head as to what's the justification for no support in the 1st place.


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

russ said:


> silly rules. Lot's of people use the bow limb to support the bino's too. Wonder what the ruling is for that? I have scratch my head as to what's the justification for no support in the 1st place.


The handheld part was from the FCA rules. Seems silly to me as well.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm gonna need a Caddy this summer for sure.....


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

Hey Jason what about a Bad Boy Buggy:zip:
Brian


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Sweet! I can't believe you are offering one to me! That's just the kind of guy you are ......always there for other shooters.

Thanks! Let me know when it will be ready.....or maybe you can just bring it to Provincials for me?


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

One of those would definitly be nice for Madawaska
But then you and I would be so busy driving it
around we wouldn't shoot :darkbeer:


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

I do like that caddy idea... and rule in the OAA or FCA book that bans archers from having caddies? Of course, my bikini clad caddy will need a couple thermocells to protect all that exposed skin...


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Baldini....

this thread is useless without pics!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*oh ya*

Baldini bruce we all know that YOUR caddy in a bikini does not need a thermal cell as mosquitos can`t bite through plastic or vinyl lol lol and only air inside no blood .... lol lol :darkbeer:


----------

